# Traffic Warden ...



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

I parked in a disabled space yesterday and a traffic warden shouted to me, ....... "Oi, what's your disability?"

_*I said, "Tourettes you c*nt, now f*ck off!"*_


----------



## ttut ttut (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol: nice one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I will have to try that one


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Top Draw......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

